# FNA with guidance



## Earnose (Sep 15, 2009)

One of are Doctors bills 
76942
10022
76942,59
10022,59
The second group will sometimes deny as duplicate. Is he billing this appropriately? If not how should it be billed?  He insists this is correct. Can someone please advise and provide me with a good source for the proper way to bill so i can let hiim read it.  Thank YOu


----------



## CoderinJax (Sep 15, 2009)

Are they totally different sites? (I'm assuming d/t the "59", but want to double check) As long as the Dr isn't billing "per poke", I would think that 2nd set should be paying.

Becki, CPC


----------



## ciphermed (Sep 15, 2009)

While it may be appropriate to report multiple FNA's (10022) for separate lesions/sites...

The guidance should only be coded once....as per the CCI manual on the CMS website, the unit of service for codes 76942, 77002, 77003, 77012 & 77021 is per patient encounter, not the number of lesions, aspirations, biopsies, injections or localizations.

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/NationalCorrectCodInitEd/01_overview.asp#TopOfPage

Hope this helps,


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Sep 17, 2009)

Great response Anthony!! and Great Link as well ! Kudos


----------



## WOJCIECHOWSKI (Sep 24, 2009)

*Billing Guidelines for 10022*

The Physician I work for also bills for biopsies:
We bill the 10022 on one line w/Modifiers 76 & 59 ...We have been being paid by all carriers in full for all units billed .  We bill the # of aspirations as units....
Medicare will only pay 1 and then we appeal with documentation and
they pay up to four in full, they stated that if there are more thasn 4 nodules we need to submit a letter of medical necessity..I have recently sent in some
letters, however have not received a response as yet

Does anyone know what is the correct way of billing the 10022 for multiple units?
Should they be billed on seperate lines or on one line with appropriate modifiers?

Any inforamtion anyone has would be greatly appeciated.

Thanks


----------

